# hey atyclb



## VM3 (Apr 6, 2003)

i just saw a mini ad on Automobile...not sure is this new or not. 

the miniS in the ad has a red strobe (LED) in the hood intake (intake?) just like KITT 

kinda cute and cool....
you guys Minier should do it


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

VM3 said:


> *i just saw a mini ad on Automobile...not sure is this new or not.
> 
> the miniS in the ad has a red strobe (LED) in the hood intake (intake?) just like KITT
> 
> ...


SWEET!

if only ours was black

:bawling:


----------



## VM3 (Apr 6, 2003)

seriously, have you seen the ad? now go out and find the pic...
i give you 10 mins...come nack with pic ok? 

hehe 

seriously, if there is not effect on the performance...and ofcouse if i have a mini...i would do it..kinda cool..
how much did the mini cost you?
i was customizing it for fun...it went to 29 K...darn pricey..(with work SC tho)

let's motor :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I think ours was around 24-25K (no Works--yet :bigpimp: )

I'll have to go find the ad sometime


----------



## VM3 (Apr 6, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *I think ours was around 24-25K (no Works--yet :bigpimp: )
> 
> I'll have to go find the ad sometime  *


OHHH did i just ask for a pic that atyclb doesn't have??????
hehehe

J/K


----------

